

VoiceBunny Launches A Search Engine For Voice Talent - captainteemo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/21/voicebunny-search-n-book/

======
johnrgrace
I bet they could be acquired by Amazon/Audible pretty fast for audiobooks

